# Londoner considering a move over the pond...



## funkmeisterdude (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Im British and my girlfriend is American. We are both looking at the options so that we can be together but the requirements for getting a visa in the UK for her seem pretty tough, which I have posted in the relevant forum already.

So, I thought I would look at it from the other side, where I would find out about me moving over the pond to the US.

I guess a bit of info about me would help so here it is.

I am 26. I am self-employed since graduating from University in 2003 with an Honors Bachelor of Science. I am an Internet Marketer and also have the skills as a web/graphics designer. I am pretty lucky that my job allows me to work anywhere I want providing I have an Internet connection so for me to go over is doable. I deal with very few clients as my work is mainly an information business. So what a usual day for me would be is to get up and sit online until I've had enough at the end of the day. My income comes mainly from the Uk and some from the US (if this detail helps?)

So what kind of visa would be required for me? Could I get a visa, move over and continue to run my business? I have never been in full time employment for anyone before, but would this move mean I would have to do this? And if so, is it legal to continue running my Internet business on the side? Do my skills come under the required skills? I am pretty clueless to the UK to US situation as I have only just starting thinking about it.

Any info at all would be brilliant! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Saw your other post, and honestly you're kind of between a rock and a hard place. Unless you're ready to get married, the best chance is for one of you to find a job where the other is - however, your girlfriend probably won't be terribly employable in the UK until she has a few years of experience in her field, and while you could move your business over to the US, qualifying for a visa that way will probably require you to make lots of changes to how you work. (Not to mention a considerable lump sum of money to "invest" as a small business owner and the requirement that you hire a few Americans to work for you.)

Longer term, it may be possible to work something out, or to take advantage of whatever work experience she can get in the US. And, there is also the hope that things may change a bit on the immigration front in the US after the upcoming elections.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## funkmeisterdude (Jul 2, 2008)

Cheers Bev...appreciate the advice although I am quite disheartening by the situation. 

We understand that marriage would be a good fix for the situation, but our relationship is still in the early stages and wouldnt want to rush this - even though moving country for one another is still a big step!

Maybe someone else has some information which will make things seem a bit rosier?


----------



## mikew (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you considered the L1 Visa - keeping the business in the UK and opening an office in the US.

This may help if you can make it work - every situation is different.


----------



## funkmeisterdude (Jul 2, 2008)

Will this visa mean I have to employ someone from the US to work for me? See financially and logically, my business doesnt need another body involved.
And what are other financial concerns involved?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a pretty typical requirement for business visas. The amount of money you would have to invest would be in the million dollar range.

If you want to go the marriage route, and live in the US, it is easier to come over on a fiance visa and get married here than to marry there and then apply to come to the US.


----------



## funkmeisterdude (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, marriage is a bit premature for either of us right now. Could I just go over as an Au Pair or something?!?!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

funkmeisterdude said:


> Hmmmm, marriage is a bit premature for either of us right now. Could I just go over as an Au Pair or something?!?!


You can go over for a while as an au pair - but be very careful there. The US doesn't have much if any regulation over the "au pair" job title. In most of Europe there are limits to your working hours and duties, plus you have to be given time off to take classes. None of that in the US - and most Americans refer to their "au pair" as a "nanny" - and expect someone who takes care of the kids, does all forms of housework and functions as a general dogsbody.

You might look into some sort of job exchange program. CIEE was always the major one, though a quick look at their website indicates that they seem to be focusing these days on foreign exchange opportunities for Americans. Still, it will get you over there for a year or so, and you can decide at that point where the relationship is heading.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

